# Looking at a newer Toro 826LE



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I stopped in to my local dealer (just killing time) today and they happened to have a good looking used Power Max 826 LE. It has the Tecumseh engine (Engineered for Toro by) and electric start. The price seems very reasonable ($400). The unit has been serviced and started right up on the first or second pull. I didn't check the electric start (important for the wife).

Any opinions positive or negative on these units?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would think that is not to bad of a deal.... Just like a weekend away with the wife... only lasts a lot longer and you can enjoy for years. Go for it..


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That sounds like a good find. Those Tecumseh engines were very durable I had a mid 90's MTD that had an 8hp Snow King engine that still ran well when I sold it a couple of years ago. Eventually from a cold start it preferred the electric starter, so you may want to check that out. I don't think you would go wrong with it, he may even take a little less for it.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Kind of funny how things work out. Stopping at the dealer got me thinking and looking around. For another 2-3 hundred I am finding some significantly newer (looks like the LE was made from '02-'08ish) 8-26 Power Max's with Briggs OHV power in much better (visual) condition for sale on Craigslist. 

I have even found a couple of the elusive 8-28 Power Shifts with Briggs power for short money if I wanted a project (which I don't).

So, the search continues. I might end up with the one at the dealer in the end anyway. It would fill our need and upgrade us roughly 25 years to boot.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Newest development, I found a +/- 2 year old Power Max HD 826 OXE on Craigslist today (going to look at it tomorrow). It has the OHV Briggs engine. The owner is asking $750. Seems fairly reasonable as its at least 8 years newer (and at least one or two steps up the line) than the $400 826 LE that got me started (again).

This is the same model that Hanky recommended a year or so ago. 

Any further thoughts?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Go for it now, once the snow arrives they will sell fast if the first one is a big one. You can resell in mid season if it does not work out... Hanky says G___ hates a coward.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What happened to that old school 70's TORO you have listed on your sig???????????????*


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

The '70 8-26 is my dad's. It's still alive and kicking. It has one wheel clutch welded up. It stays at his house and is only used for some paths and walkways when it gets too deep to shovel. 

The new unit will be replacing my '80 8-24. When I am home, I plow and use the blower for final cleanup (clearing out paths and access to the snowmobile trailer). I work 24 hour shifts for the fire department. So, when I am working my wife needs to be able (occasionally) to clear the end of the driveway and the front walkway so she and our tenant can get to work.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, the Power Max HD 8-26 came home with me today. It is a 2015 model and appears to have had very little use. I just need to give it a quick service and replace the headlight bulb (or put a couple of LED lights on it).


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

wfd44 said:


> Well, the Power Max HD 8-26 came home with me today. It is a 2015 model and appears to have had very little use. I just need to give it a quick service and replace the headlight bulb (or put a couple of LED lights on it).


:bowing:

Your a good man, there you will be impressed with your new toy. Now we all need snow that we are ready for it. Can not wait to here how it handles your snow falls. Interesting to see how it compares to the older Toro's, there better be a improvement over the 1970 one.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

The 70 is staying. If for no other reason than to see how long it keeps going. My dad sold it new to one of our neighbors. They sold it to my grandfather (he had a Snow Pup before this) when they moved to Arizona. It became my dad's again when my grandfather passed many many years ago.

It's kind of interesting. While my new one is much quieter (OHV will do that) and has much better ergos, what's old is new again too. Both the '70 and '15 8-26 have wheel clutches.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Can not wait for a review , not many guys have a 45 year old machine and the same only new. Your are a lucky guy.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

The latest storm of th century dropped less than 2" here so no blowing today. I did get to use the new Powermax 826 on last week's surprise 6" drop. My thoughts so far:

OHV Briggs - awesome, much quieter, adequate power
Wheel clutches - trigger control much better than the old pull knobs on the 1970 8-26
Quick Stick - more convenient but takes a little getting used to, much easier to put snow precisely where I want it
Hand clutches - not really a fan but I understand the need, definitely better than the old ignition interruption system, call it a necessary evil.
Tires/traction - better then the old bar style rubber
ACS - so far so good, this storm was wet heavy snow, no clogging at all even EOD and stuff I had pushed up with my plow


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

The latest storm to end all storms actually did dump a significant amount of snow here in Southern Maine. Subsequently, I have had the opportunity to run both the 826 PowerMax and 46 year old 8-26 almost back to back. 

Thoughts to date:

OHV Briggs - awesome engine, quieter, good power, and pretty decent on fuel
Wheels clutches - advantage PowerMax, more convenient than the knobs, protected from the elements should mean more reliable (one side on the 1970 is welded)
Quick Stick chute control - every time I use the machine the controls seem more intuitive. The old crank handle for rotation got old quick this morning.
Hand Clutches - the more I use it the less irritating they are.
Tires/Traction - clear advantage PowerMax
ACS - equal to if not slightly better than the drum auger. I did manage to clog the PowerMax the other day but I was basically trying to blow EOD/SLUSH - trying to find the limit.

Overall - pretty much across the board - Advantage PowerMax

That being said the 46 year old 8-26 (which hadn't been run at all last year) started on the 4th pull after some fresh gas was added (along with the old crap) and performed as it has since day one (except for the welded wheel clutch).


----------

